# Oil leaking from prop



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ran my '83 johnson 60 HP on the hose last night for about 10 mins and this morning there is about 1 table spoon of thick oil on garage floor. It came from between the prop and gear case, by this I mean under the prop no out the back of the prop.

This is the first time this has happened. Any ideas on what it wrong?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

2 smokes are very inefficient at low rpms.
Up to 40% of the fuel/oil mix is blown out the exhaust, unburned.
Running in the driveway at low rpms coats the inside of the exhaust housing
which will trickle down and leak out the gap between the lower unit and prop.
It's just unburnt fuel and oil.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess that a running in drive way a 1.5 weeks ago and yesterday was enough to cause build up. This is the first time since I bought it that I ran twice in the drive way. Normally I fish enough that it is no more than once in the drive way before being on the water.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Brett is correct as always! However use your finger to see if it's un-burnt engine oil or Gear oil, it could be leaking from the prop shaft seal. Chances are it's un-burnt engine oil, but if you smell it you will know for sure.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes it has a fuel smell. Pulled prop and no and oil reside from prop shaft just coating on bottom of gear case.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

This must be a Johnson thing. I have a 99 Johnson 50 that has dones the same thing in the past. Freaked me out. I posted here to ask questions I think. I attached a pic of what mine looked like. No problems though, still runs strong. Just unburnt fuel/oil. Oddly enough, I disconnected the oil pump/remote oil tank and premix now. Now it does not have that problem.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is my original post with pix attached...and some responses. Hope it helps. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1306009919/5#5


----------

